# ipod trouble



## mrchoohoo125 (Aug 25, 2011)

yes, my ipod is locked for 41 years do to it being a a bag, and i can't access itunes to restore it because it has a passcode on it. What do I do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From iPhone, iPad, iPod touch: Wrong passcode results in red disabled screen


> If you enter the wrong passcode too many times, you'll see a message that says "[Device] is disabled" and to try again later
> 
> If you repeatedly enter the wrong passcode, your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch will be disabled for longer intervals before you can try again. After too many unsuccessful attempts, you won't be able to try again until you connect it to the computer with which you last synced it.
> 
> ...


----------

